# What happened to Humble?



## MasterRy88 (Aug 18, 2011)

Noticed that Humble ROM was moved and I cant seem to find it. Anyone know what happened?


----------



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

The rom which shall not be named was removed because it was a Kang of GummyCharged. The Developer which ... Kang'ed it is supposedly working on a rom from base. So we'll see how that goes. Until he does, I don't believe this forum will support his rom at all. So you won't find it here.


----------



## hazard209 (Aug 1, 2011)

There are also reports of that ROM including paid apps, which is why the thread is closed on XDA.


----------



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

hazard209 said:


> There are also reports of that ROM including paid apps, which is why the thread is closed on XDA.


Was unaware of this. I guess he completely fubar'ed his attempt at a rom on the Charge huh?


----------



## MasterRy88 (Aug 18, 2011)

yeah thanks for the confirmation I just went through the XDA thread. Well hopefully he makes his own ROM from the ground up and gains some respect back.


----------



## edwards2243 (Jun 11, 2011)

Just noticed he is coming out with an update that includes v6 supercharger and loopy smoothness tweaks. Does anybody know if it's all his own work this time and if gummy has these tweaks?

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## shrike1978 (Sep 2, 2011)

edwards2243 said:


> Just noticed he is coming out with an update that includes v6 supercharger and loopy smoothness tweaks. Does anybody know if it's all his own work this time and if gummy has these tweaks?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


Those tweaks are created by Zepplinrox and he freely gives permission to bake them into ROM's as long as credit is given and the original executables and config files are included. Gummy 2.0 includes Loopy Smoothness, but not V6 Supercharger. V6 (as well as Zep's other tweaks) can be run on any ROM on any phone, as long as you have root.


----------



## shrike1978 (Sep 2, 2011)

hazard209 said:


> There are also reports of that ROM including paid apps, which is why the thread is closed on XDA.


It certainly did...the base launcher is ADW Launcher EX. in 1.5.1. I still have a copy of the files and I verified that it is the paid EX version.


----------



## Cruiserdude (Jun 23, 2011)

Yeah, it also had links to a site (that I won't name) where you could get paid apk's for free. Not like that's hard to find anyway, but you'd think someone who calls themselves a developer would not wanna support that. Stealing gameloft games or something is one thing, but independent groups of devs deserve to get paid for their work, if they so choose. And yet he still asked for donations of his own...


----------

